# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] anybody know how some of plugin's voice audio not to stream to streaming platform ?

## takayo72

os: win 10

i'm using OBS for streaming

----------


## Disaster99

I used this to remove teamspeak voice while recording (might for you)

How to split, exclude, seperate Audio sources off your stream or recording | OBS Forums

----------

